

Best practice for formatting code in blog posts - j_b_f
https://www.blurpr.com/blog/?p=36

======
MarcusL
@streety: Didn't mean to break new ground, just recommend the best plugin I
found so people don't have to go looking around for themselves.

@philjr: Some of the flash/javascript that does copy & paste without pulling
the numbers doesn't work in Google Reader and many other aggregators.

------
streety
The result really isn't any better than what most blogs have. Yes it's
highlighted and yes there is a horizontal scroll bar at the bottom to
accommodate long lines but that seems fairly standard today.

~~~
j_b_f
What I care about is not having the line numbers in there. Makes copying-and-
pasting a huge pain.

~~~
streety
I was under the impression that a work around had been found for that but as
I'm unable to find a tutorial or any discussion I could have imagined it.

Having to strip the line numbers out is a real pain. I agree totally with you
on that. However, as the presence of line numbers is normally configurable in
the highlighting plugins I still see nothing new here.

~~~
jrockway
Stripping the line numbers is not that difficult. In emacs, position the point
at the beginning of the document, then hit M-> to go to the end, then move the
point to the first non-line-number character, then hit C-x r k.

Problem solved.

